# Old Church of St Martin



## Pirate Neilsouth (Jul 28, 2009)

The oldest church in herne bay the local area used to be used by smugglers

St martin's church
Herne Village
Kent
England


----------



## javier (Aug 3, 2009)

I like everything about this image. The sepia and the sightly overexposed sky really works well here....I have no advice to offer...I like it as is.


----------



## camz (Aug 3, 2009)

I would crop the space on the outer perimiter of both trees(maybe framing it right on the tree trunks).  To me the outer space takes away how the tree trunks partly act as a pre entrance gate to the church.


----------



## javier (Aug 3, 2009)

camz said:


> I would crop the space on the outer perimiter of both trees(maybe framing it right on the tree trunks).  To me the outer space takes away how the tree trunks partly act as a pre entrance gate to the church.



Interesting observation and view. I like the tree trunks as it gives it that woodsy feeling that I don't get where I live.


----------



## camz (Aug 3, 2009)

Isn't art so subjective! lol. I like the overall shot and how he included the trees too, it's the space on the outer perimieter of the trees that's getting to me.  

LA might not have the most trees but you guys sure have some great beaches :thumbup:


----------



## Pirate Neilsouth (Aug 3, 2009)

camz said:


> I would crop the space on the outer perimiter of both trees(maybe framing it right on the tree trunks).  To me the outer space takes away how the tree trunks partly act as a pre entrance gate to the church.




This was cropped ages ago because of someone didn't like what was either side of the tree's (gravestones ) then the PERFECT came back as a reply , when this was done. Now it needs cropping even more? lol , think i'll leave as is . The path leads me direct to the church door and i'll know ill walk through two tree's :thumbup:


----------



## manaheim (Aug 3, 2009)

That's kinda neat... (I think I'd like the gravestones)... that being said... it's not quite centered and it's not in a "rule of thirds" position, so I would crop to center it better.  Or try.  May not work.

I also think it's tilted slightly.

Neat subject.


----------



## Pirate Neilsouth (Aug 3, 2009)

manaheim said:


> That's kinda neat... (I think I'd like the gravestones)... that being said... it's not quite centered and it's not in a "rule of thirds" position, so I would crop to center it better.  Or try.  May not work.
> 
> I also think it's tilted slightly.
> 
> Neat subject.



Just to let you know i very rarely go with the rules of thirds crap  , i don't even care for it when looking at other peoples photo's. It's just a rule that every tom dick and harry has copied and made it the acceptable thing. I've had many arguments in the past on other forums with the rules of third , so that crit is out the window 

It's on level , i always as i repeat myself use the " straighten tool ".

I would agree with you that its not quite centered however when i took the shot is how i was walking down the path to the church.


----------



## camz (Aug 3, 2009)

Pirate Neilsouth said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > That's kinda neat... (I think I'd like the gravestones)... that being said... it's not quite centered and it's not in a "rule of thirds" position, so I would crop to center it better.  Or try.  May not work.
> ...



Wow...why so harsh.  There are have been studies done on subjects observing photo art with the rule of thirds implemented and results are far more attractive to the eye then if the rule wasn't applied.  It isn't an industry standard just because of some arbritrary theory...


----------



## manaheim (Aug 3, 2009)

Pirate Neilsouth said:


> Just to let you know i very rarely go with the rules of thirds crap , i don't even care for it when looking at other peoples photo's. It's just a rule that every tom dick and harry has copied and made it the acceptable thing. I've had many arguments in the past on other forums with the rules of third , so that crit is out the window
> 
> It's on level , i always as i repeat myself use the " straighten tool ".
> 
> I would agree with you that its not quite centered however when i took the shot is how i was walking down the path to the church.


 


I _do_ believe I struck a nerve.

You're more than welcome to ignore whatever you like.  I find it kind of amusing when people do so out of what appears to be sheer defiance, rather than out of a direct style or individual shot choice, but hey... whatever floats your boat.


----------



## javier (Aug 4, 2009)

Pirate Neilsouth said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > That's kinda neat... (I think I'd like the gravestones)... that being said... it's not quite centered and it's not in a "rule of thirds" position, so I would crop to center it better.  Or try.  May not work.
> ...



Just an FYI...This is the kind of response that will keep people from commenting on your posts. Just something to ponder. The kind of critique that manaheim offered was very respectful and considerate and did not need that comeback.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 4, 2009)

Another nice one. I like the way you have framed the entry walk with the trees. I think the reason it may appear to some as tilted [I almost thought the same thing] is because the small area of roof right behind the main stonework is easily missed, and without seeing the roof it creates the illusion of things being tilted.


----------



## ocular (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats cool. Reminds me of those magical creations for kids.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice composition, and great job for making it sepia, I like this shot .


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 6, 2009)

I like it - I would have cropped in closer to the trees also xxx


----------

